# Need help with setting up Wifi for alliance broadband



## avikb (Jun 5, 2016)

I got alliance from a local service provider few days back, before that i had BSNL connection.

My local provider installed this device on the roof Ubiquiti Networks - airGrid® , connection is good but i am trying to get my TP-Link router to work with this. It was easy for setting up BSNL connection, but it does not work with Alliance.

Unlike BSNL connection i have to login here(*10.254.254.x/0/up/) with username and password.

Can anyone provide a bit more detail on how to get it working? I was only provided with username and password.
A lots of forum post suggests using Static IP, but i don't have any clue what should i put there?



here is the ipconfig/all when using the alliance connection directly

```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : skajfhcsdhf-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-4A-xx-xx-xx-xx
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : xx-69-95-xx-xx-xx-xx
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e186:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx%7(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.168.3(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 5, 2016 7:59:31 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 5, 2016 1:22:42 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.168.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.168.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 6503xxxx
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1E--xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.168.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-4A-xx-xx-xx-xx
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 5, 2016)

@avikb , Go through this thread already posted :--->

*forum.digit.in/networking/173823-setting-up-wifi-alliance-broadband-cable-connection-kolkata.html


----------



## avikb (Jun 6, 2016)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] the images are not showing in the post.

btw, if i chose static IP, i need details like DNS server, IP address, Gateway etc.
Should i contact alliance for this?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 7, 2016)

avikb said:


> @kg11sgbg the images are not showing in the post.
> 
> btw, if i chose static IP, i need details like DNS server, IP address, Gateway etc.
> Should i contact alliance for this?


Of course you need to get the relevant info from Alliance Broadband.
Regarding images visit the last post by [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],where he has shown clearly which fields of information to be changed.
In fact you could seek help from him as he is an expert in the field of Networking.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seems like a dynamic ip configuration based on ipconfig result of direct connection.Simply select the wan connection type as dynamic ip & then use mac cloning feature to set tplink router mac address same as that of pc from which direct connection to alliance was made.After this just login from any device connected to tplink.

Note that laptop has 2 mac address,one for lan/ethernet & one for wifi,use the mac address of lan/ethernet assuming direct connection to Alliance was done using a lan wire.


----------



## avikb (Jun 8, 2016)

i got all the info from alliance but after fiddling few hours i discovered i don't need to provide any info at all. I use _*automatic Configuration (DHCP Server)*_ for the connection type setting. and it worked.

have no clue what is going on, but got it working.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2016)

> here is the ipconfig/all when using the alliance connection directly
> Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
> ...


When DHCP is enabled that means all the details like ip etc are provided by the network & nothing needs to be entered manually.Some cable providers give static ip address & other details in which case these details need to be entered manually.


----------



## avikb (Jun 9, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Some cable providers give static ip address & other details in which case these details need to be entered manually.



Which is really weird. After reading A LOT of thread regarding connecting router with alliance, everyone suggests using Static IP.
But in my case i couldn't connect to internet using static IP.


----------

